# Lifted the Brute



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I finally got around to installing one of my spacer lifts on my Brute. Turned out pretty well if I may say. I got 2" of lift out of the 1" spacers. And there is still some down-travel in the springs and the ride is awesome. No bad brake dive and body roll is less, which I prefer. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2" of lift, out of a 1" spacer.......... ?????

Not being a **** but.......... Can't say I believe it. At all. You dont even get a true 2" of lift out of most 2" lift kits.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> 2" of lift, out of a 1" spacer.......... ?????
> 
> Not being a **** but.......... Can't say I believe it. At all. You dont even get a true 2" of lift out of most 2" lift kits.


agreed... I'm glad you are pleased with it, but you couldn't have gotten 2" from a spring spacer.... and if you managed to stretch the shocks far enough to get 2" from it, it definitely wouldn't have any travel left in it... 

bike looks good nonetheless... :flames:


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I bet he got 2" because he had to probably lift the tires off the ground to install it and the suspension probably hasn't settled yet.

Brenton


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I know I got 2 inches even after the suspension has settled. The amount of lift you get from a spacer lift is not equal to the height of the spacer. Basically you are changing the base preload of the spring, and with the huge amount of factory sag dialed into these shocks adding 1" of spacer will generally yield about 2" of lift. You can go bigger on the spacers but there is not much lift to be gained only harshening the ride. Believe it or not. I've installed these spacers in tons of bikes and sold plenty to have only happy customers. I've ridden my king quad with a 1" spacer lift for over a thousand miles and never had a problem, I'm sure the brute will be the same. The spacers are the equivalent of installing the Highlifter springs for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You dont get 2" from HL springs, and you dont get 2" from a 1" spacer period...

Sorry... Im just calling it how it is. Besides, after your stock springs have ridden like that a while, they will sag and you'll be right back where you were.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I know from experience how these spacers work and I have tested them and seen the results. I guess we'll just agree to disagree. I had 9.5" of clearance at the back of my rear skid before I put the spacers on and now I have 11.5" of clearance at the same spot.


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have done the same thing you have. I got almost 1.5 inches out of mine also with a one inch spacer. I started with a 2 inch and it was just to stiff. Then went to the 1 ich in the rear and 3/4 in the front.Then I added a RDC 2 inch lift and its in the sky.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And I don't know from experience? Even if you DO have that much now, which I don't believe b/c I've seen many myself, it wont be like that for long. Added stress on the springs will cause premature sag. So...


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I didn't say you didn't know from experience. I'm saying what my experience is. I appreciate your opinion. I know the spacers work well. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im not saying they dont work, or dont work well... I'm saying, you DONT get 2" of lift out of them, not a 1" anyway...

Anywho... Im done arguing. If people want to believe it they can. They'll figure it out the hard way.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

How about send me a set, I'll take pictures before, during, and after and details of everything, no bs.

Brenton


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

OK, just let me start off by saying that I am not agreeing or disagreeing with anyone because I have no experience with spacers on a Brute. I do however have a little experience with spacers on Toyota trucks and I do know that to get 3" of lift out of a spacer usually requires a 1.5-2" spacer. It has to do with the angle of the shock in relation to the angle of the lower control arm and the preload of the shock.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

i believe him. It's like on a truck as well. For instance the new silverado half tons. You put a 1" spacer on top of the strut and it yields you a 2" lift after settling.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out. I know it works because I've put them on numerous bikes. If anyone wants a set let me know.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

i agree with camobruteforce... i put a one inch spacers on my ford last weekend and it lifted it atleast 2 inches... so maybe its possible.. but i bet those brute springs will settle.. i kno all the spring spacers i have put on hondas and brutes have settled.. looks good at first but after some riding it will settle


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've yet to see any before & after tape measure pictures..from anyone...'just sayin...


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I had 1.25" spacer in the rear and 1" in the front of my brute, then I took those out and put in the RDC lift and only gained.25" clearance, I don't know how it works but it does. And the ride with the RDC lift is way smother more like stock. Nice bike by the way, my kid said the light's look like Wally!!


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is funny, why would he want to pull his bike back apart just to take pictures?


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm working on getting some before and after shots with a tape measure. I sent Brenton a set and he'll get some pics up.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, I'll be installing these this week when they come in. Complete pictures of everything, stay tuned...

Brenton


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok i have to ask. what do u mean selling ur spacer lifts. i dont personally have a spacer lift but ive read plenty of times of it only consisting of a pvc coupling.... is this what ur selling?


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

No, PVC will break under spring pressure over time. I machine them out of HDPE (high density polyethylene), very strong stuff. They are custom cut for the intended bike.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

Edit:

Lets keep this on topic of the installation and leave the price talk to PM's

Thanks, 
Brute650i


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

The kits are now for sale in the FS section of MIMB, and a portion of each kit goes to MIMB!!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10970


----------

